# APA. gone ?



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Heard APA is done ?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

:noidea: where did you get that info?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Second hand news from out west. Iam just asking?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Their website is still active, and I haven't heard anything here on AT...:noidea:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

APA Innovations Inc
P.O. Box 1420
Biggar Saskatchewan Canada S0K 0M0
E-mail: [email protected]

Order by Phone: 1.866.353.7378 or 1.306.948.5101
or Fax: 1.306.948.5158

Give them a call in the morning and find out. Better that way then sharing what could be second hand rumours... Not mad just saying...


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anymore info on this ???


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

They are alive and well I can assure you. Just because the website was down is no reason to leap to incorrect conclusions in a single bound.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

They are still there, some people will start anything, gee, get a life!


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Mr.LIFETIME said:


> They are still there, some people will start anything, gee, get a life!


You get back to fixing my bow.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yikes....Mr. Steep...if he's fixing your bow....maybe you should consider shooting a Hoyt, or in light of this thread....an APA!


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

J. even with a wouded wing I really enjoyed shooting my new bow and would'nt trade it.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

How is APA even doing as a company?
Anyone know?
Didn't they use the tooling of the old ForgeFlight company when they went under?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I was only stickin' it to you Rick.......you do have one sweet bow......


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't take it as a dig.


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

they must be doing ok they bought their second cnc machine to keep up with orders and purchased their own film dipping equipment to do their own dipping.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

I talk with Nibal a fair amount, this company is doing very well, and also has the best service in the business.
And by the way Jason and Rick, can you two get along.:wink:


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Roger your to small to get between me and Jason.:darkbeer:


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

They are alive and kicking my friend!! Wait until the 2011 line up comes out and you'll see. Especially the 2011 Live 2 Hunt edition Mamba!!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

rsteep said:


> Roger your to small to get between me and Jason.:darkbeer:


Thats ok Rick, you'll be swinging over my head.:smile: Getting any work done today????? or are you just playing with that black thing.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Actually quite busy at work today, not alot of time to surf.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

As a bowhunter from the U.S., I am very pleased with the APA stuff. Just got my King Cobra a few weeks ago and it's a great bow. That makes 3 APA's. By the way, does anyone have Peter Ray's email address?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

rickd300mag said:


> As a bowhunter from the U.S., I am very pleased with the APA stuff. Just got my King Cobra a few weeks ago and it's a great bow. That makes 3 APA's. By the way, does anyone have Peter Ray's email address?


Send a PM to Crashman, that's his user name on here...


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Somebody looking for little ol' me?:embara:

And just to set the record straight...APA is still here, alive and well. The website went down for a few days due to operator error, but it is back up now so not to worry. And we have designed a very solid line up for 2011. Keep your eyes open and your ears to the ground...I think we will make a very noticeable impression in the future!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr.LIFETIME said:


> I talk with Nibal a fair amount, this company is doing very well, *and also has the best service in the business.*And by the way Jason and Rick, can you two get along.:wink:


Thanks Mr. Lifetime! We try hard, sometimes we fall a little short but we will always try harder to become better.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm keepin my eyes and ears open, the more I look at the Viper XL the more I wanna move the Martin to a supporting role.


----------

